# Blue&Ruffed Grouse Recipes?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I have never quite acquired a taste to really like the blue grouse that much, I eat the ones I shoot but am looking for a good recipe to make them taste a little better. I for some reason find the ruffies a little better tasting than the blues and would prefer them over blues but what's a good recipe for both that you like the best?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I tried my twist on the Cafe Rio recipe on my grouse last night and it was _out of this world_! Here's what I did:
Spread some butter on the bottom of the crock pot. Drop some olive oil around the the base over the butter. Put grouse/chicken in the pot, seared or browned before hand if you want it to cook faster.
1 bottle of barbeque sauce (I used Kraft original because it's kind of plain and allows you to enjoy the taste of the grouse rather than covering it up with another flavor). 
1 1/2 cups of Pace picante sauce (Use whatever level heat you like best. I also threw in a couple tablespoons of Pace Triple Pepper sauce because I like it hot!)
3/4 cup of brown sugar
Grind some pepper and salt over the meat to taste.
If you want that lime taste on your meat, sqeeze one or two over everything. I didn't want to take away from the grousy taste so I didn't. I also put a little water in the crock pot just to keep things from drying up.

Cook everything on high for 4 hours. Serve with whatever vegetables or carbs the omnivore in you tells you to eat. The carnivore will take over on this one!

PS- My wife even agreed that the grouse pieces were tastier than the chicken pieces at dinner last night. She's usually afraid of finding a BB. 8)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Breast out the grouse, wrap the meat in aluminum foil with a pat or two of butter (the real stuff), and salt and pepper. Roast them in the coals of the small fire (that you built to warm your hands while scanning the far side of the canyon for deer) for ten minutes or so. It depends on how hot your fire is. Then burn the hell out of your tongue while trying to eat it with your bare fingers and your hunting knife.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

These sound really good! I might have to give the fish a break!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My grouse recipe works pretty well for trout, too. except for the deer hunting part. and lemon pepper works there, too.






But then again, how do you breast out a fish?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> Breast out the grouse, wrap the meat in aluminum foil with a pat or two of butter (the real stuff), and salt and pepper. Roast them in the coals of the small fire (that you built to warm your hands while scanning the far side of the canyon for deer) for ten minutes or so. It depends on how hot your fire is. Then burn the hell out of your tongue while trying to eat it with your bare fingers and your hunting knife.


Only someone that's been there, done that, would know that.

+1


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This recipe is very good, well worth the effort.

*Hunter-style Sage Grouse

2 large sage grouse, mallards, or pine grouse, de-boned
16 small pearl onions
1 sliced green pepper
1 cup sliced celery
1 cup sliced carrots
1 cup Chablis, or other dry white wine
1 cup chicken broth
1 tbsp seasoned salt
1 tbsp butter or margarine
1/2 lb small button mushrooms
2 tsp cornstarch
3 cups white rice 
Chopped parsley for garnish

8 hrs before serving:
1. In a skillet over medium heat, in cooking oil, brown the pieces of bird meat, a few at a time. Place browned pieces of meat in a crock pot.

2. In the same pan add onions and carrots, cook for 5 minutes. Add celery and cook for 5 minutes more. Stir in wine, broth and seasoned salt and heat until boiling. Pour mixture over meat into crock pot.

3. In the same skillet over medium heat, cook mushrooms for 5 minutes. Set aside.

4. Set crock pot on low and cook for 6 to 8 hours.

15 minutes before serving:
5. Mix the cornstarch in a little bit of cold water. Stir into crock pot and cook until liquid thickens.

6. Add mushrooms. Serve over rice, garnished with parsley.*


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

That souds really good.


----------

